# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait 11/15



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Below normal temps and calm winds the past few days have left most parts of
the lake covered by a thin layer of ice. While the ice is no where near
thick enough for the start of ice fishing, it does mean it's time to put
the boats away and start prepping the ice gear.

For you deer hunters, don't forget about our big buck and doe contest. For
the largest buck, we're giving away a Bushnell Range Finder. For the
largest doe, were giving away a Nikon Gift Pack that includes a pair of
Nikon binoculars and a Nikon camera. Pictures of the leaders and other
nice bucks can be found on our website at www.edsbaitshop.com.


----------

